# Preserved Lemons Question



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently tried my hand at making preserved lemons since I had way too many.
Now I'm stuck with lots of jars of the stuff and I don't know what to do with them! Help please  
P.S I used less salt to preserve them and filled the jars with lemon juice.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 15, 2011)

Find a cookbook or web site that specializes in Middle Eastern/North African cuisine. Moroccan food, especially, uses a lot of preserved lemons. They're also real big on couscous, so stock up!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 15, 2011)

I put them in all kinds of things. Salads, meat dishes. You be the judge.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 16, 2011)

Gifts. 

Re-Jar them in 6.oz mason jars and give 'em away.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't give them away, no one I know uses them and I'm not a big fan of Moroccan food. Just looking for some ideas for using them, they last for ages. I believe you can use them for sweet dishes too if you rinse them first, kinda like you would use salt with caramel. 
Wonder if I make toffee with chopped lemon preserve rind if that would taste nice..


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I put them in all kinds of things. Salads, meat dishes. You be the judge.



You got me thinking with the salad idea, maybe make a dressing with finely chopped rind, olive oil, dijon and the juice?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> You got me thinking with the salad idea, maybe make a dressing with finely chopped rind, olive oil, dijon and the juice?


Think about a chicken with juices rich with garlic and onions and other herbes of choice. now cut up the lemons peel and all  I'd  big dice them the chicken should be falling apart and put over rice top with the lemons I understand they are great this way, I found a tangine in Cost Plus and plan to use it for a chicken dish.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Think about a chicken with juices rich with garlic and onions and other herbes of choice. now cut up the lemons peel and all  I'd  big dice them the chicken should be falling apart and put over rice top with the lemons I understand they are great this way, I found a tangine in Cost Plus and plan to use it for a chicken dish.
> kades



This I'll try  I like your idea, might even be good in a lemon and garlic butter for prawns etc. I like some Moroccan dishes but not so much the ones that contain dried fruits. I'm not fond of dried flies in my curry..lol!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> This I'll try  I like your idea, might even be good in a lemon and garlic butter for prawns etc. I like some Moroccan dishes but not so much the ones that contain dried fruits. I'm not fond of dried flies in my curry..lol!


I'll take my fruit fresh and in season. I've used dried but I'm not so crazy about it in savory dishes.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 16, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I'll take my fruit sresh and in season. I've used dried but I'm not so crazy about it in savory dishes.
> kades



+1


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys


----------

